# New career required, offshore. Advice please.



## Phil23

Hello All,:wave:
I find myself at the end of one career and therefore looking for a new one. I like the idea of working offshore as the lifestyle suits both my Wife and myself. I'm currently a submariner so a few weeks away from home is not a problem.
I've browsed through some of the many websites available and I think being a "Control room operator" would suit me quite well, i can fullfill most of the requirements except the two most important, offshore experience (unless you could count seatime on a submarine), and probably the most important one I have absolutely no experience in processing hydrocarbons. I am more than willing to go back to school to achieve this.
The bit I'm not to sure about is where do I start?. It appears you can't just get straight in as a Control room operator, so what jobs should I be applying for?.
I know there are a few of you on here that work offshore so I would be very gratefull of any advice you could throw my way, maybe even a chat, i'm in Dunfermline but more than willing to jump into my car.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

I don't think Mark M will mind me suggesting that you send him a pm. 

I'm sure there are a few others on here that work offshore and hopefully they'll join in and assist you as required. 

Alan W


----------



## Bero

Good for you & offshore life can be great. As you may already realise you're not likely to walk into a job like that, there will be a lot of competition and they will all have experience in the two most important areas you're currently lacking in.

I'm only involved in upstream (Drilling and Completion), not mid stream but a typical route to a covetable offshore job would be working onshore in an similar area with a service company, then working offshore with the service company before getting a job like control room op with an operator. Or going straight offshore to do the most basic of jobs and trying to work your way up from there.

Is it worth looking at one of the onshore receiving sites like St Fergus, Teeside or Grange Mouth to get experience?


----------



## Phil23

Did think about Grangemouth, particularly as I'm only 30 minutes away. :thumb:


----------



## davec

hi phil, i'm in dunf too and i was also looking to get offshore eventually but first for some experience i'm looking at grangemouth, im already working for another company in grangemouth but looking to jump ship to get some oil and gas experience. now that i've seen what you can earn at the afore mentioned oil company (around 60-80k with OT) i'm no longer looking offshore!!


----------



## Phil23

davec said:


> hi phil, i'm in dunf too and i was also looking to get offshore eventually but first for some experience i'm looking at grangemouth, im already working for another company in grangemouth but looking to jump ship to get some oil and gas experience. now that i've seen what you can earn at the afore mentioned oil company (around 60-80k with OT) i'm no longer looking offshore!!


Cool!!. Maybe we should go for a drink sometime soon. (Not a date!!:doublesho )


----------



## Drew_B

PM Sent


----------



## Bero

Phil23 said:


> Cool!!. Maybe we should go for a drink sometime soon. (Not a date!!:doublesho )


VW Golf Fan could learn a few tricks from you! :lol:


----------



## davec

Phil23 said:


> Cool!!. Maybe we should go for a drink sometime soon. (Not a date!!:doublesho )


aye, sounds good. im off next mon,tues and wed if any of those days suit? 
prefer during the day if poss.


----------



## gdarbyshire

Offshore life can be great, I have worked offshore for 6 years and never looked back you're not likely to walk into a control room job its a matter of progression, there will be a lot of competition and they will all have experience in the two most important areas you're currently lacking in.
Have a look at the Petrofac and Woodgroup Web sites, it pays to persistent.
Good Luck.
(Off To Cyprus Now)


----------



## Phil23

davec said:


> aye, sounds good. im off next mon,tues and wed if any of those days suit?
> prefer during the day if poss.


Not a problem, I'll check with the boss when she gets in to find out when's good for me. :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious

Have you got any diving experience? In my years on lay-barges divers seemed to have quite a good life on board.All the perks of the workers on board,plus they had their own room which was usually made into a multigym. It was always comical to hear the Muscle-Marys talking on the radio in high pitched voices because of the Oxyhelium!


----------



## Phil23

herbiedacious said:


> Have you got any diving experience? In my years on lay-barges divers seemed to have quite a good life on board.All the perks of the workers on board,plus they had their own room which was usually made into a multigym. It was always comical to hear the Muscle-Marys talking on the radio in high pitched voices because of the Oxyhelium!


Oddly enough I do!!. I qualified and worked as a commercial diver out in the states back in 1997. Couldn't get a green card, so after 6 years I came home and rejoined the Navy. I'm 45 years old now so doubt they'd want me.


----------



## macmaw

Hi Phil
Already some good advice given , try the likes of Petrofac & BP, you could almost walk in to a job as an instrument tech I'm fairly sure - then you could move in to ops from there so you can learn the process side of things, plus get paid whilst you are learning


----------



## Phil23

macmaw said:


> Hi Phil
> Already some good advice given , try the likes of Petrofac & BP, you could almost walk in to a job as an instrument tech I'm fairly sure - then you could move in to ops from there so you can learn the process side of things, plus get paid whilst you are learning


Me likey that idea!!,and just the kind of advice I'm after. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## rowbo

Are there career opportunities in this field for thirty somethings with no relevant qualifications or tech background


----------



## macmaw

rowbo said:


> Are there career opportunities in this field for thirty somethings with no relevant qualifications or tech background


Without knowing your background, then the answer would be yes, as we have all kinds of trades offshore, it's just a case of seeing what you can do, then trying to get your foot in the door with a company, depends on what you want to do


----------



## Derekh929

Hi i have clients in control room but long process to get there for example 6 years training as mechanical engineer then slowly up into uni while offshore so many years offshore as well, as said above the other was trainee on Shell then was production tech and instrument tech as well , good on you to look offshore but best to get onto someone in a company unless you have other qualifications as it's how you know out there, good luck


----------



## kevoque

I have been offshore for 23years now and 2 on 2 off 2 on 4 off rota (weeks) so more off than on !! 
You must have your RGIT for starters you could do your POLs and get in as a production tech once completed ? If you need any info pm me and if I don't know I will find out for you! 
Kev


----------



## Phil23

rowbo said:


> Are there career opportunities in this field for thirty somethings with no relevant qualifications or tech background


I'm 45 and looking, so many companies are after people with "life" experience, so I bet there is something there for you. :thumb:


----------



## Cisteve

Im in the middle of trying to get offshore aswell,

Im 25 in july and since leaving school was working in the aviation industry untill last year, (life support, ejection seat, canopy jettison etc)

Im trying the hard way because i want a new trade, Currently working for Halliburton (Baroid Fluid servces), and hoping to be working my way up to being sent out to Texas to be trained up as a Mud Engineer this year. But just having to do the dogsbody jobs untill then!

there is loads of jobs out there, its about been given the chance, but it is competetive!


----------



## detaillover

I currently work at Grangemouth.... went through an apprenticeship with INEOS that only involved getting an HNC in process Operations and completing my SVQ level 3 in Chemical engineering, so qualifications wise not too hard to complete. You would start as an outside technician and then progress through to Inside operator. I am currently an outside operator and can honestly say it will be 2 or 3 years at least before im thinking about an indoor post. You need to be classified as a specialist on your area i.e. 4 or 5 years experience, though you could do it faster but you need to be **** hot outside before you should go inside. Lots of vacancies throughout the factory, my plant alone is five men short. Not sure where you would get an application form though.... Great company to work for however a lot of guys are jumping ship for british gas and bp at the moment but the site is financially secure for the forseable future. Maybe worth a try. PM me if you need any questions answered.

Davey


----------



## Phil23

Cisteve said:


> Im in the middle of trying to get offshore aswell,
> 
> Im 25 in july and since leaving school was working in the aviation industry untill last year, (life support, ejection seat, canopy jettison etc)
> 
> Im trying the hard way because i want a new trade, Currently working for Halliburton (Baroid Fluid servces), and hoping to be working my way up to being sent out to Texas to be trained up as a Mud Engineer this year. But just having to do the dogsbody jobs untill then!
> 
> there is loads of jobs out there, its about been given the chance, but it is competetive!


Halliburton!!!, you might know my nephew Connor Hamill?. I'm gonna be talking to him when he gets home next.


----------



## Phil23

detaillover said:


> I currently work at Grangemouth.... went through an apprenticeship with INEOS that only involved getting an HNC in process Operations and completing my SVQ level 3 in Chemical engineering, so qualifications wise not too hard to complete. You would start as an outside technician and then progress through to Inside operator. I am currently an outside operator and can honestly say it will be 2 or 3 years at least before im thinking about an indoor post. You need to be classified as a specialist on your area i.e. 4 or 5 years experience, though you could do it faster but you need to be **** hot outside before you should go inside. Lots of vacancies throughout the factory, my plant alone is five men short. Not sure where you would get an application form though.... Great company to work for however a lot of guys are jumping ship for british gas and bp at the moment but the site is financially secure for the forseable future. Maybe worth a try. PM me if you need any questions answered.
> 
> Davey


Thanks for that, Grangemouth is featuring more and more in my research. Most likely you will hear from me soon :thumb:


----------



## Subc

Have a look at the OPITO site and make contact they are best placed to tell you of training courses Qualifications you may need. I think Offshore as a control room operator on a Platform would need considerable Offshore experience.Another avenue may be Ballast Control on a semi-sub.
To be honest theirs a lot of luck in the Oil Industry right place at right time in my experience.From now on is a good time to get offshore as the shutdown season has started and their is always jobs available at short notice. You will need your survival and a medical & MIST training as a minimum.
Link for OPITO http://www.opito.com/
Good Luck


----------



## mikeyb

Hi,

I'm currently toying with a career change with the aim of getting offshore and could also do with some advice/pointers.

My background is IT, I have a computer science degree and have been working full time in software development/system support for the last 10 years, I have totally enjoyed my time doing this and have work for some big companies. Over the past year or so I have really wanted to have a career change and want to get into the oil and gas game, I really enjoy working with my hands, have a mechanical mindset and enjoy working outside/not at a desk . I'm really interested in the instrument and control side of things and I feel this might go well with my IT background.

I've been looking into distance learning courses offered by Teesside COLU and Petroleum open learning. Given that I'm looking to focus on the instrument side and living in Teesside it seems to make sense to do a course through Teesside COLU. Does anyone have any experience of this course? They offer a HNC/HND which would suit my situation the best?

Would I get offshore with just qualifications? say HNC and offshore survival etc

My plan of attack is:
Enrole and complete Instrumentation and control HNC/HND
Try and get a job locally as an Instrument tech
Obtain offshore tickets
Try and get and offshore position

I know there is a lot of question s there, but any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Phil23

mikeyb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently toying with a career change with the aim of getting offshore and could also do with some advice/pointers.
> 
> My background is IT, I have a computer science degree and have been working full time in software development/system support for the last 10 years, I have totally enjoyed my time doing this and have work for some big companies. Over the past year or so I have really wanted to have a career change and want to get into the oil and gas game, I really enjoy working with my hands, have a mechanical mindset and enjoy working outside/not at a desk . I'm really interested in the instrument and control side of things and I feel this might go well with my IT background.
> 
> I've been looking into distance learning courses offered by Teesside COLU and Petroleum open learning. Given that I'm looking to focus on the instrument side and living in Teesside it seems to make sense to do a course through Teesside COLU. Does anyone have any experience of this course? They offer a HNC/HND which would suit my situation the best?
> 
> Would I get offshore with just qualifications? say HNC and offshore survival etc
> 
> My plan of attack is:
> Enrole and complete Instrumentation and control HNC/HND
> Try and get a job locally as an Instrument tech
> Obtain offshore tickets
> Try and get and offshore position
> 
> I know there is a lot of question s there, but any advice would be much appreciated.


Hello, sorry it's taken me awhile to get back to you. Been busy!!. Anywho, seems you've figured it out. However what you might consider is getting your offshore tickets sooner rather than later and firing of your CV, it appears many of the companies will hire you on the grounds that you're obviously keen, then they train you and pay you at the same time!!. If it don't work you'll be in date anyway.


----------



## Agar

Hi guys,

some good advice here so far.

Heres my tuppence worth:

For the OP I think it is highly unlikely that you would be taken on as an Instrument Tech without any qualifications or experience in that area. The industry is desperate for instrument techs and instrument engineers at the moment, but just because they're desperate doesn't mean they'll take on people that don't have the relevant qualifications, competencies or experience. Sorry if that comes across as being a little harsh, but that is the honest situation at present.

If you have your heart set of being a Control Room Operator, the logical path would be to start as a production tech for an operator (Shell, BP, Marathon, TAQA, BP, Conocco Philips etc), and then work your way up. Note that some engineering contractors such as WGPSN are Duty Holders for a high number of offshore assets, and could also provide the opportunity to become a CRO, but their opportunities could be limited in this regard.

Considering your submariner and diving experience, wouldn't a job offshore in a diving support team interest you? I am not all that clued up in this area, but just a thought, as it seems a more logical way for you to get a start offshore.


----------



## Phil23

Thanks for your reply Agar,
I have currently opted to go to college to do an Engineer Advantage Technician NQ level 6 course. I've had some positive feedback from the college regarding people securing jobs off the back of this course in the offshore sector. Fingers crossed this will work out for me.
ENSCO are also looking for candidates to undertake training to become Assistant Mechanics/Electricians. The training is done offshore in the Med on a 21x21 work rotation. Gonna bung in my CV to them later today. 
As far as diving support is concerned it is one of my back up plans just to get my foot in the door if necessary.
To be honest I'm looking forward to being a "Full time" student, it requires a whole 16 hours a week!!!:thumb: Course runs from the end of August till June 2013. I might have the opportunity to work part time with a company called Sabre in there work shop whilst at school, although I need to pursue this a little more.

Once again many thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread, you have all contributed to my "bigger picture". I believe I have turned what could have been a potentially difficult time in my life to something that is getting to be quite exciting and interesting.


----------



## Mark M

Alan W said:


> I don't think Mark M will mind me suggesting that you send him a pm.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few others on here that work offshore and hopefully they'll join in and assist you as required.
> 
> Alan W


Funny I stumbled across this...

Working at sea will still be seen as offshore. They'll just look at the health and safety side of it.

For operations they will be looking for NVQ Level 3, so an open learning course which is Opito Approved is what you need.

Petroleum Processing Technology Series is the one to study, around £1500.

http://www.petroleumopenlearning.com/content/view/73/61/

Obviously you will have your sea survival, but may not have BOSIET (helicopter part)?

Companies like Petrofac regularly advertise for operators.


----------



## Agar

Phil23 said:


> Thanks for your reply Agar,
> I have currently opted to go to college to do an Engineer Advantage Technician NQ level 6 course. I've had some positive feedback from the college regarding people securing jobs off the back of this course in the offshore sector. Fingers crossed this will work out for me.
> ENSCO are also looking for candidates to undertake training to become Assistant Mechanics/Electricians. The training is done offshore in the Med on a 21x21 work rotation. Gonna bung in my CV to them later today.
> As far as diving support is concerned it is one of my back up plans just to get my foot in the door if necessary.
> To be honest I'm looking forward to being a "Full time" student, it requires a whole 16 hours a week!!!:thumb: Course runs from the end of August till June 2013. I might have the opportunity to work part time with a company called Sabre in there work shop whilst at school, although I need to pursue this a little more.
> 
> Once again many thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread, you have all contributed to my "bigger picture". I believe I have turned what could have been a potentially difficult time in my life to something that is getting to be quite exciting and interesting.


Pleased to hear that you've decided to undergo that training course - I hope it works out well for you.

I've just remembered that there is a useful thread in the "Scotland" section of the Pistonheads Forum called something along the lines off "working offshore". You'll find loads of people that can give you advise on there if need be.

All the best.

Agar


----------



## Phil23

Many thanks for that link Mark M. Had a read then spent an hour or so pacing up and down the living room thinking :lol:
I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow to have a chat. Also found a "Training transformation programme" on the OPITO website that may suit me as well. That includes MIST and BOSIET.


----------



## Bero

Phil23 said:


> Many thanks for that link Mark M. Had a read then spent an hour or so pacing up and down the living room thinking :lol:
> I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow to have a chat. Also found a "Training transformation programme" on the OPITO website that may suit me as well. That includes MIST and BOSIET.


As above you will need BOSIET/HUET and MIST which you will almost certainly not have. But once you have the technical qualification I would let the company you get a job with pay for it. During good times companies putting people through their offshore training is not a concern.


----------



## Trever_the_reve

It is a great life i am ex- matlo as well coming up 6 years offshore for me as a Rov pilot never looked back TBH. Good luck it is busy times just now.


----------



## Phil23

Trever_the_reve said:


> It is a great life i am ex- matlo as well coming up 6 years offshore for me as a Rov pilot never looked back TBH. Good luck it is busy times just now.


Glad it's working out for you. Where did you do your ROV training?. I'm keen to keep my options open. Are you on a fixed rotation?.

Cheers.


----------



## Phil23

Update:

I GOT A JOB!!!!! :thumb:

Got a out of the blue phone call yesterday from Sabre Safety asking me if I could pop in for an interview, three hours later I was offered a job 
Six months training in the workshop, then offshore.
Really happy as the work combines alot of my past experience.

Many thanks to all who contributed to the thread. :wave:

(Spotted a big Nilfisk heated pressure washer in the workshop yesterday on my mini tour, be rude not to take advantage of that  )


----------



## Bero

Well done!


----------



## GJM

Derekh929 said:


> Hi i have clients in control room but long process to get there for example 6 years training as mechanical engineer then slowly up into uni while offshore so many years offshore as well, as said above the other was trainee on Shell then was production tech and instrument tech as well , good on you to look offshore but best to get onto someone in a company unless you have other qualifications as it's how you know out there, good luck


Edit...should have read the full spread...well done, Sabre Safety wont have the same hurdles and cliques like a dedicated offshore company like Transocean etc, Sabre would give you a job on merit

So true there are CRO's and Bargies out there who got jobs simply by not what they know, only who they no.

This is very common offshore, been there and seen it.

The OP could face a challenge as when going for a job that is out there the oil industry like to think they are something special, and don't really recognise of lot of experience outwith them which is equal to them but usually greater.

I know fisherman who have walked in CRO jobs in the past but master mariners who have been deemed not suitable....do the maths on that.

Another thing that gets my goat with this oil carry on, they are forever moaning about the 'skills shortage', radio, press, news etc

Yet they often get presented with people who have quite a bit of experience albeit not on an actually rig/platform/barge..but often a ship for example, the person has gone and got their stupid bits of paper, many of them that are worthless and a pure money spinner...yet they are pushed away.


----------



## GJM

Mark M said:


> Funny I stumbled across this...
> 
> Working at sea will still be seen as offshore. They'll just look at the health and safety side of it.
> 
> Companies like Petrofac regularly advertise for operators.


Mark I spent a long time at sea and my experience they recognised very little.

Merchant certification is STCW95 and they really did not recognise that at all....well some companies did but it was more for a certain type of rig where they needed certification.

I still get calls to go offshore and it's nearly always to make up the numbers with the STCW certs that are needed, usually when a rig or drill ship is moving for example.

Years ago Petrofac would not touch me as an assistant barge for example, however people with nada qualifications got in because of who they knew


----------



## Phil23

Thought I would update again. After some training shore side, today I flew out to my first rig job. Currently on nightshift which is good for me as I can get about and meet people and learn my way around. 
Cabin..........found :thumb:
Dining hall..........found :thumb:
Smokers...................found :thumb:

Chopper ride was very pleasant, blue skies and a calm sea. Don't see what all the fuss is about :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious

Just need to find the cinema. Oh yes, and the showers!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phil23

Another update.

I no longer work offshore!!!!. Sabre offered me a job as there Facilities Manager at the yard in Cupar. Good salary and a company 4x4 (that needs a serious cleaning  ).
Very happy, very busy and I've got a huge "shed" that I can use at the weekend :detailer:


----------



## boyasaka

I left royal navy as leading hand mechanic got my sea survival .and spent months looking for off shore work.in that year managed to get 6 weeks work on a cable laying ship on 350 quid a day but nothing else. I believe getting off shore without being on a rig before is hard it seems its who you know not what you know. My mate encounterd same problem looked for a year and nothing then one day bumped into a old school friend who's dad worked off shore. Lad took mates number and said ill ask my dad if he can help, 2 weeks later he was away. That was 6 years ago and still working for same company ,


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My old man has worked offshore for 25 years and currently drilling in Brazil i think, he's done ok so id gather whatever is required over time and go for it.


----------



## P4ulH40

Hi guys am 40 and looking for a change in career was looking at offshore myself how do i go about getting in on the offshore scene any advice willing to start at the bottom and working my way up thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Will_G

P4ulH40, whats your current career, anything that could be applied offshore?

A lot of the bottom up jobs are quite difficult to get into as above its a lot about who you know not what you know


----------



## P4ulH40

hi there, don't know if i would have anything of use offshore, i drive for a living at the moment been doing that since the age of 17, but very hands on person very good at DIY, me and friend built his 4 bedroom house, i could turn my hand at anything really, any help would be great thanks :thumb:


----------



## foxmeister

Following on with this helpful thread, im also looking for any help/advice/job offers in getting offshore. 

Im an industrial electrician with 13yrs experience in my line, none offshore unfortunately yet, currently working in Afghanistan so experience of chopper travel and stays away from home around 3months a time.

I know i need BOSIET and MIST with Compex, but would like to know if anybody will hire before shelling out a fair bit of wedge on these courses.


----------



## foxmeister

Appologies, didnt realise that was my first post^^^, thought i had started something elsewhere.

Lurked here for a while but only recently joined as i just bought a new car, Mondeo ST220, and looking for advice on new products etc for the colour, will ask that in correct sections.


----------



## Phil23

Persistance, trying to find someone you know in the industry and taking the plunge and shelling out for the courses. Do the medical first, not expensive somewhere in the region of £150. We're looking for an electrician in our yard in Cupar, not an offshore job but a permanent position. job is being advertised in the Job centre, indeed.co.uk. Company name is Sabre Safety Ltd.


----------



## Will_G

Foxmeister,
Have a look at global energy group Nigg. It's up north but if you could get a job up there working on rigs in dock it might help for offshore experience


----------



## Subc

Foxmeister

If you are reasonably fit I would also consider a rope access course as it saves companies a lot of time not having to erect scaffold for access for instance bulb changes cable pulling alarm sensors etc.
The shutdown season will soon be upon us and their is always lots of work then.
I have worked with sparks offshore who struggled to get a kick in, but in my experience if they were any good and "fitted in" they tended to hold on to them.
Sparrows Offshore Aberdeen (Crane Company) are always hunting for staff for the (Flying Squad) they may very well be worth a call as if you are happy on the move all the time, In fact if you are suitably qualified and they need people they may help with your training.

http://sparrowsgroup.com/careers/uk_vacancies/
All The Best


----------



## foxmeister

Phil23 said:


> Persistance, trying to find someone you know in the industry and taking the plunge and shelling out for the courses. Do the medical first, not expensive somewhere in the region of £150. We're looking for an electrician in our yard in Cupar, not an offshore job but a permanent position. job is being advertised in the Job centre, indeed.co.uk. Company name is Sabre Safety Ltd.


Cheers for heads up mate, but im out on the West coast in Ayrshire, bit too far a travel everyday.


----------



## foxmeister

Will G and Subc, thanks lads, will start looking into these avenues and see what i come back with.

Cheers


----------



## Subc

Just heard advert on Radio ,Recruiting now for Rig Electricians and others.

http://www.archerwell.com/vacancies/153/vacancies-list.htm
Good Luck if any use.


----------

